# Need some expert opinions!



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, I was wonder if all you experts out there could give me a hand... I have found a breeder that I feel very confident in and have been speaking to her on and off for the last month. I have decided I want to get a pup from her! Now I am going to be waiting till her winter/spring litter which means Penny will be roughly 1 - 1.5 years old so I will be ready to add a second to complete my "pack"

Now I dont know much about pedigrees but here are is a link to the puppies Pedigrees should I go with this match up... there is also another Female that is an all black GSD that she might also be breeding to the same stud, and she has another female being brought into her breeding program ( think she is being imported from Germany like most of her other breeding stock). 

Can you take a look at this breeding match up and tell me what you think? I really like the look of both sire and dam and would either go with this breeding match up or her other female and the same stud. 

Line-breeding for the progency of V Ex vom Maibachtal and Stormymagic's Farrah


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh here is the other females Pedigree that I wouldnt also mind getting a pup out of her! 

V Judy z Vojanky


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

You may get more views and responses if you posted to the Bloodlines and Pedigrees section  There are some well known dogs in the pedigrees, so I'm sure there are people who can share their thoughts with you.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when Penny is 1 yr old to 1.5 yrs old is she going to be well
trained and highly socialized? i wouldn't get a 2nd dog untill my 1st
dog is well trained, highly socialized and proven.



mandiah89 said:


> Hi everyone, I was wonder if all you experts out there could give me a hand... I have found a breeder that I feel very confident in and have been speaking to her on and off for the last month. I have decided I want to get a pup from her! Now I am going to be waiting till her winter/spring litter which means
> 
> >>>>> Penny will be roughly 1 - 1.5 years old so I will be ready to add a second to complete my "pack"<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------

